# Bilt Hamber Auto Balm, still good?



## kazino21 (Jun 29, 2008)

When I was choosing a wax a couple of years back everyone was raving about auto balm and I got it and used it on my car with excellent results. I've now run out and have just purchased a used car which is going to need some machine polishing which I'm about to do. Should I stick with auto balm or is it worth looking at the plethora of other options out there now? 
I remember the advantage (at the time) was that it would last a long time and fill swirls while giving 80% as good a shine as using a good wax. Is this still the case or is it old hat now compared to Zaino and the like?

The car is a lapiz blue 2001 porsche turbo with 35,000 miles. Will be kept on the street and will be used a few evenings a week, I will be happy to wash it as often as is necessary with snow foam and 2 bucket method. Not going to be entering any shows or anything just want the car to look nice for myself.

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5260/5452973493_40c8c6965a_b.jpg


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

If it worked for you then go for it again:thumb:I have a pot it takes a few gos to get the application right but it really does leave a good finish and last well.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

or have a go with their hydra wax, very impressed with this stuff as a quite a few on here. its quick and easy to apply. buffs off easy and lasts well. beading and sheeting is impressive also.
few pics i took HERE


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

If your happy with it then stick with it, if you were to use every product that got suggested to you then you would be skint


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

The major benefit of Auto balm is that it is such a good AIO. On top of the fact you an apply on a wet car makes it a no brainer for this weather.

I would reccomend using it for the first detail as time will be short, and if you use a white mf applicator check the colour of it when you are done. The dirt it will pull off a 'clean' car is amazing :doublesho

Then when the better weather arrives if you want to play with other things you can, at least you will have a better base to start from:thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

This is impressive :doublesho:










Sounds like a perfect winter LSP. What's the overall durablity of BH AB? Will it last all winter long?

BTW, in above comparison:
1. SRP
2. SRP + EGP
3. Carlack 68 NSC???


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Sounds like it should say "Made especially for 1980s MG Maestro Turbos" on the bottle.
I think I need some of this stuff!


----------



## kazino21 (Jun 29, 2008)

Bearing in mind the car I did previously would have looked fantastic no matter what I put on it as it was pretty much a new car with fresh professional detail and later in it's life I applied auto balm.
I would like to achieve the best finish for the lapiz blue paintwork on a 10 year old car to make it look fantastic. What would be best for this colour?


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

kazino21 said:


> Bearing in mind the car I did previously would have looked fantastic no matter what I put on it as it was pretty much a new car with fresh professional detail and later in it's life I applied auto balm.
> I would like to achieve the best finish for the lapiz blue paintwork on a 10 year old car to make it look fantastic. What would be best for this colour?


Try the Blackfire GEP and AFPP. Or....Purple Haze, not tried the "Pro" version but have the normal and it's good. Smells delish also.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The auto balm is something to keep in the arsenal you loved it before and with the very dark porsche thats going to show stuff up as a black does.
I know your going to machine polish it and though the AB is great at filling im sure it will be even better for shine on the machined paint.

It can be topped with another wax also. Im going to order some more and i have only used it once so far.
I would love to try the blackfire stuff myself.
You cant argue with the lab tests on the Auto Balm certainly protects as well as shines comes in handy for the stone chips...:thumb:

As for the Purple haze pro i was exceedingly dissapointed in its longevity well asbsence of it.

Loads to choose from out there, and we all find what we tend to favour despite trying the next big thing.

Cracking motor by the way...:thumb:


----------



## oldcracker (Jan 12, 2010)

kinda off topic, but btw how is the consistency of BHAB?


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

It's a gel-like paste. Very difficult to get this one right it was! I made it after looking at existing products and the protection they gave against corrosion wasn't that good. Stone chips scratches all let the corrosion start so seemed a good idea. I'll be really protecting long after aesthetic beading has gone. Oops logged in on John's account - dont tell him Pete.


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Is this a shampoo or a wax/polish?


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

I sold my Auto Balm and went to Zaino, best thing I ever did. Even with correct application, I just didn't get on with it. I like my detailing, AB was just too hard work and for me and didn't live up to the hype. Give Zaino a go, yes its expensive, but the results will amaze you.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dmac1969 said:


> Is this a shampoo or a wax/polish?


Its a LSP..
So a last stage polish but what makes it really different is its protection to damaged paint especially bare metal also the best filling polish there is.
So im lead to believe :thumb: To which i must agree. Best Filler there is for the swirls..
Saying which i should do a test sometime for the very swirly black polo.


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

If you apply it too heavily then it's hard work - that's true, get it right it's easy. The anti-corrosion and filling abilities are not hype though and can be tested against easy-to-use cosmetic LSP's very easily The test panels shown above were under strict conditions reproducible any time. We could do this with any number of products and get the same. SO horses for courses really - if you've got paint defects its a no-brainer.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

To be fair you really need to compare like with like.
Auto balm could be classed as an LSP but it is really an AIO (All In One).
Yes the Zaino system will give fantastic results on a corrected car but IMHO nothing will touch Autobalm as an AIO.
It is a chemical cleaner, polish, glaze with the best fillers I have seen and a paint protector. All done in one step, and even on a wet car if needed. And it protects better than anything else on the market. It can take a bit of practice to get the application right, but once you have that down it is as easy as any wax or hand polish to use, and the results are so much better.
Check this thread for pictures.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=89031&highlight=bilt

If you feel you need that extra bit of bling and beading then top up with Red Mist or Z8.

I admit that it will never replace complete correction topped with a good wax or sealant for ultimate looks, but for anything less than perfect paint it's a top product.

btw, I have no affiliation with BH. Just like to see an innovative British company get the credit they deserve:thumb:


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

well thats compare it to, err, say Zaino AIO? There you go, like for like. Which one is a joy to use and leaves a first class finish? I'm not knocking AB for any oher reason that I've used it, really tried to like it, believe me, but in the end it made detailing a chore with no perceived gain.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

JK-BHLab said:


> If you apply it too heavily then it's hard work - that's true, get it right it's easy. The anti-corrosion and filling abilities are not hype though and can be tested against easy-to-use cosmetic LSP's very easily The test panels shown above were under strict conditions reproducible any time. We could do this with any number of products and get the same. SO horses for courses really - if you've got paint defects its a no-brainer.


Im not saying its hype, i just have not done a side by side test i just put it on all over...:lol: and didnt check the filling abilty
i ordered 2 more amongst other stuff i even put a review on your site amongst other reviews...:lol:


----------



## kazino21 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks chaps, the car is there to be driven so will go with the BH for it's toughness. Applying it was a nightmare though


----------

